# Tis the season



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Couple of shots from today nothing special


































Freddy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks great. nice trip edge


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics, how much snow did you end up with?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, thanks for the action shots!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

oh my god its my trucks twin !!!!!:salute: looks really good i wish i had a boss blade to match


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

sno commander;646254 said:


> nice pics, how much snow did you end up with?


I think we got any wheres between 2-5 inches depending on the areas of town and how hard the wind was blowing, snow storm wasn't even expected I'm lucky that I was still awake at four this morning and saw that it started to snow, which made for a long day.

and mike I'll trade you plows if you give me your motor


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hell you can buy the truck and take the plow as a package make a good coffee machine


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

mike psd;646564 said:


> hell you can buy the truck and take the plow as a package make a good coffee machine


Would you be interested in a trade? I have a very lightly used 1995 chevy 1500 with only 400 000kms on it and a like new diamond blade, would be the prefect little package for you, it will do more the just go get coffee


----------

